# Tractor supply foam block target



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I was going to go and get some myself. Do you just walk in and ask someone or?


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I was going to go and get some myself. Do you just walk in and ask someone or?


Yep, they seem glad to get rid of them. The last time I went they gave me 12 of them :thumbs_up


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I was going to go and get some myself. Do you just walk in and ask someone or?


Why, so you too can shoot through it?


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*My works great!*

I have been shooting the same block now for 2 days, I have my bow set at 70 pounds, mine are not going through. I have a set of them as a back stop, but only a few arrows are making it to the backstop. you might have a lower grade foam.


----------



## allblack229 (Aug 10, 2007)

Im not sure about my batch being soft but it looks nice. the blocks are about 2x1x1 and I have them glued long ways so my target is about 4 feet tall, 3 feet wide, and about a foot deep. My bows set at 70lbs and at 15 yards my arrow slamed slap through it and had enough energy to travel about another 3 yards and splinter the shaft against my house. So im not sure what to think.


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Blocks*

I shoot into mine with length front to back. That gives about 18" of stopping. I posted pics of 4 block square on other thread,(free targets) sorry can't post(not figured out pic)from I phone


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I use duct tape on mine and have not had a pass thru yet. Maybe the glue you used weakened the blocks somehow. I know when I grabbed a can of spray paint the other day to spray some dots on them it ate the foam.


----------



## BowHuntingAus (Mar 16, 2010)

dugy40 said:


> I am sinking my arrows about 8 to 10 inches, my bow is set at 70 pounds. i just shot for two hours with my son on one block and we never had an arrow go all the way through or even close. we shot at three dots. I took 4 blocks and tape,which i got for free at USPS, (they give away priority tape and boxes for free) and made a L shape then sat a 5th one in the L and shot at it, so theres blocks behind it and beside it and below it.


If you havent seen this one have a read he takes 3 blokes of foam and fixes them together like and L shape so it won't fall over backwards when the arrows hit it. By the sounds of it the foam may be weaker. if so try a different farm supply shop they may have stronger foam


----------



## allblack229 (Aug 10, 2007)

these are photos from the last set of three i shot at 30yrds

























I even have burlap wraped around the back and it went through that to hit the wall.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*suggestion*



allblack229 said:


> Im not sure about my batch being soft but it looks nice. the blocks are about 2x1x1 and I have them glued long ways so my target is about 4 feet tall, 3 feet wide, and about a foot deep. My bows set at 70lbs and at 15 yards my arrow slamed slap through it and had enough energy to travel about another 3 yards and splinter the shaft against my house. So im not sure what to think.


Put another set right behind them, so they will be double thick. i dont glue mine, i will post a pic of mine tomorow.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

*This pic dont represent what I am shooting at now*



BowHuntingAus said:


> If you havent seen this one have a read he takes 3 blokes of foam and fixes them together like and L shape so it won't fall over backwards when the arrows hit it. By the sounds of it the foam may be weaker. if so try a different farm supply shop they may have stronger foam


I will post a pic of my L shape tomorow, its makes like a chair for one block to sit in, then i shoot at multiple sides of the one block. I use the orange stick on targets that walmart carrys for a bullseye


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

I happen to work at lowes there are simaler blocks that I get from the guys that deliver our trailers. I have not had any trouble with pass thrus. I will try to take some pics and up load them


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

I use mine as a backstop to my target in the basement. I got a bedload of them about 2 years ago and when I told a buddy about them he wanted some too....we ended up taking their dumptruck. They gave us all of them they had. We used them under a big wooden raft in their pond and also to hold up two floating docks. I use them to test broadheads before the season starts...free broadhead targets


----------



## tpeters (Apr 29, 2010)

one good to put the blocks together is 100% silicone will not eat the foam.
We use it to attach foam mouldings to walls at work. Also, all foam is not equal there are a variety of types determined by density per pound, the lighter density's don't stop arrows as well.


----------

